# σύνταξη της φράσης "Ήτανε τα εργοστάσια και γι' αυτό είχε μεγάλη κίνηση."



## skimmedlatex

Πάλι από το διήγημα Ο τοίχος του Ατνώνη Σαμαράκη (συλλογή _Ζητείται ελπις, _1954). Θα μ' ενδιαφερόταν πολύ ποιο είδος σύνταξης έχει αυτή η φράση, αν ακούγεται π.χ. καθομιλουμένη κτλ. Γιατί, ακριβολογώντας, είναι λίγο παράλογη.

Το συγκείμενο:
"Ήτανε μια μικρή αυλή, [...] στη βιομηχανική περιοχή. [...]
Αυτοί που μένανε στην αυλή δουλεύανε, οι περισσότεροι τους, στα γύρω εργοστάσια. [...]
Μπροστά στην αυλή περνάγανε ένα σωρό τροχοφόρα. _Ήτανε τα εργοστάσια και γι' αυτό είχε μεγάλη κίνηση._"


----------



## sotos

Καθομιλουμένη αλλά ευνόητη. επειδή υπήρχαν τα εργοστάσια,  υπήρχε μεγάλη κίνηση.


----------



## skimmedlatex

sotos said:


> Καθομιλουμένη αλλά ευνόητη. επειδή υπήρχαν τα εργοστάσια,  υπήρχε μεγάλη κίνηση.


Πιο απλά θα μπορούσε να πει "Είχε μεγάλη κίνηση λογώ των εργοστάσιων," έτσι δεν είναι;

Γενικά δεν καταλαβαίνω καλά την χρήση του Σαμαράκη του σύνδεσμου "και". Αν μπορώ να κρύψω μια άλλη ερώτηση στο ίδιο νήμα, τι σημαίνει το "και" στο: "Το είδανε στις ακτίνες. Του βγάλανε _και _πλάκα."; Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις μου φαίνεται περιττό το "και".
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Perseas

skimmedlatex said:


> Πιο απλά θα μπορούσε να πει "Είχε μεγάλη κίνηση λογώ των εργοστάσιων," έτσι δεν είναι;


Ναι, θα μπορούσε να το πει. ("λόγω των εργοστασίων")

Να ένα άλλο παράδειγμα όπου οι δύο περίοδοι έχουν το ίδιο νόημα:
_Δεν τον είδα, γιατί ήταν σκοτεινά.
Ήταν σκοτεινά, γι' αυτό δεν τον είδα._


skimmedlatex said:


> Γενικά δεν καταλαβαίνω καλά την χρήση του Σαμαράκη του σύνδεσμου "και". Αν μπορώ να κρύψω μια άλλη ερώτηση στο ίδιο νήμα, τι σημαίνει το "και" στο: "Το είδανε στις ακτίνες. Του βγάλανε _και _πλάκα."; Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις μου φαίνεται περιττό το "και".


Εδώ το "και" σημαίνει "επίσης". Είναι μία από τις λειτουργίες του "και".


----------



## Αγγελος

"Πλάκα" εδώ θα πει "ακτινογραφία", φωτογραφία με ακτίνες Χ. Ίσως η φράση να εννοεί ότι του έκαναν πρώτα ακτινοσκόπηση (όπου μόνο βλέπει ο γιατρός, αλλά δεν φωτογραφίζει), είδαν κάτι ύποπτο, και αποφάσισαν να του βγάλουν *και *πλάκα.


----------



## skimmedlatex

Καταπληκτικά! Σας ευχαριστώ. Αναρωτιόμουν για ποιο λόγο λέγει δύο φορές το ίδιο οπότε δεν πίστευα ότι μπορεί το "και" να σημαίνει "επίσης". Εντάξει, κατάλαβα.


----------



## skimmedlatex

Perseas said:


> Ναι, θα μπορούσε να το πει. ("λόγω των εργοστασίων")
> 
> Να ένα άλλο παράδειγμα όπου οι δύο περίοδοι έχουν το ίδιο νόημα:
> _Δεν τον είδα, γιατί ήταν σκοτεινά.
> Ήταν σκοτεινά, γι' αυτό δεν τον είδα._
> 
> Εδώ το "και" σημαίνει "επίσης". Είναι μία από τις λειτουργίες του "και".


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την εξήγηση! Μάλλον δεν έχω ακόμα επαρκή αίσθηση των ελληνικών, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι τα παραδείγματα διαφέρουν. Στο "Ήταν τα εργοστάσια" δεν βλέπω ένα πραγματικό κατηγόρημα. Θα κατάλαβα π.χ. "Ήταν μεγάλα τα εργοστάσια και γι' αυτό είχε μεγάλη κίνηση." Ή μπορεί το "ήταν τα εργοστάσια" να μεταφραστεί στα αγγλικά "there were factories"?


----------



## Perseas

skimmedlatex said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την εξήγηση! Μάλλον δεν έχω ακόμα επαρκή αίσθηση των ελληνικών, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι τα παραδείγματα διαφέρουν. Στο "Ήταν τα εργοστάσια" δεν βλέπω ένα πραγματικό κατηγόρημα. Θα κατάλαβα π.χ. "Ήταν μεγάλα τα εργοστάσια και γι' αυτό είχε μεγάλη κίνηση." Ή μπορεί το "ήταν τα εργοστάσια" να μεταφραστεί στα αγγλικά "there were factories"?


Το νόημα είναι ότι "(εκεί) υπήρχαν εργοστάσια", το οποίο μεταφράζεται "there were factories". Αλλά, μήπως θα ήταν πιο φυσική η διατύπωση "It was the factories (there), so ...", που επιπλέον αποδίδει το "ήταν" με το "it was";
Με το παράδειγμα στο #4 ήθελα περισσότερο να εστιάσω στη λειτουργία του "γι' αυτό".


----------



## sotos

To "και" δεν σημαίνει "επίσης" εδώ. Συχνά το "και" μπαίνει μπροστά από το "γι' αυτό" χωρίς να προσθέτει κάτι στο νόημα. Είναι μια συνήθεια.


----------



## Perseas

sotos said:


> To "και" δεν σημαίνει "επίσης" εδώ. Συχνά το "και" μπαίνει μπροστά από το "γι' αυτό" χωρίς να προσθέτει κάτι στο νόημα. Είναι μια συνήθεια.


Μιλάμε γι' αυτή την περίπτωση:
"Το πήγανε στις κοινωνικές ασφαλίσεις. Το είδανε στις ακτίνες. Του βγάλανε *και* πλάκα. Ήταν πειραγμένος ο αριστερός πνεύμονας"


----------

